# Gone Gonzo - OPI



## sallyt3315 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Hiya, I've just tried "Gone Gonzo" by OPI and it kind of looks like foil! I love it!*


----------



## SarMoon (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm just like in love with any blue color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katana (Nov 27, 2011)

Very pretty! I love how shiny and glittery it is!


----------



## PurpleStrawberi (Nov 27, 2011)

I like it! This would be really cute to use on just one finger.


----------



## sallyt3315 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Yep, I thought it was a bit much for work, so I toned it down a little and used it for a French manicure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 28, 2011)

LOVE it as a French tip.


----------



## sallyt3315 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Yeah it's much more discrete, but be warned, it took me an hour to get it off! *


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Nov 28, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *sallyt3315* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Yeah it's much more discrete, but be warned, it took me an hour to get it off! *



omg! lol that's crazy!   The color is beautiful though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 28, 2011)

Glitter polishes are notorious to being difficult to remove.


----------



## beautybesties (Nov 29, 2011)

These are a total pain in the @$$ to get off. 





Two coats of Gone Gonzo over Designer, De Better


----------



## perfectlyem (Nov 29, 2011)

LOVE the glittery tips! I'm feeling inspired now, haha.


----------

